# thermador hood question



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont even know if there is an answer to this question, but here it goes....

My dad has a mid to late 80's 36" Thermador hood ventilator. I think the model # is H65, but that no longer exists of course. It has been sitting storage for a good 15 years. It looks beefy (very similar to the current HS36BS), has warming lights, a backsplash with racks, and I remember that it was well loved when I was a kid.

He offered it to me for my kitchen remodel. I'm not at all opposed to spending $ on a new one (up to $500 or so), but if this one will work well, and is fairly quiet, why waste $ or natural resources on a new purchase? Can anyone tell me if there would be performance differences between a new one and old? noise? Any other concerns? Noise and suction function are my only real concerns. I tried to email Thermador, but they are not responding. thanks!!!!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

It's been my experience that things being manufactured today are far less "beefy" than they were in the past. While our electronics are getting better, our mechanical products are getting weaker and less reliable. 

Were it me, I'd snatch up an old tried and true exhaust hood. I'd expect it to outlast and outperform a new unit. (After all, the modern engineers are trying to cut costs by figuring out the minimum thickness of materials, etc.)

Besides, I'd be a bit spiritual about it, figuring that the hood that had watched over my mother's cooking would be looking over my cooking.


----------



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

That is a good way to look at it! I also worry that when they remodel (discussed forever, never done), they may wish they kept it.  

Only other consideration: my range will be 30" (Already purchased) and the hood is 36". I wonder if it will be weird at all with backsplash and cabinet planning to have that discrepancy.


----------

